# 2016 deer hunting pictures



## ropensaddle

Well its been hot all bow season but I finally got some meat


----------



## TonyK

We open gun season this Saturday but I was out chasing partridge and managed to get up on a doe. She just couldn't figure out what I was and hung around for a really long time. Here's to hoping she gets some company come Saturday.


----------



## stillhunter

ropensaddle said:


> Well its been hot all bow season but I finally got some meat



Dandy


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice one Rope, you da man.


----------



## chucker

oldest son filled my tag at 5:00 pm yesterday.. one to go for the freezer yet.


----------



## farmer steve

even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while. i was lucky enough to harvest this guy yesterday morning.my first deer with my Excalibur crossbow.


----------



## ropensaddle

farmer steve said:


> even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while. i was lucky enough to harvest this guy yesterday morning.my first deer with my Excalibur crossbow.
> View attachment 536863
> View attachment 536864


I have Excalibur too exocet, its what i got that buck with usually i use my mathews but no time to practice this year! Nice buck!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

ropensaddle said:


> I have Excalibur too exocet, its what i got that buck with usually i use my mathews but no time to practice this year! Nice buck!!!!


had to hang up my recurve 2 years ago after a shoulder injury. don't think i ever shot a compound bow.


----------



## stillhunter

Not mine, A Nice N.C. buck taken on the ground w a bow 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ropensaddle

stillhunter said:


> Not mine, A Nice N.C. buck taken on the ground w a bow 2 weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 538236


Very nice you going to get it scored looks like it will make pope?


----------



## amberg

stillhunter said:


> Not mine, A Nice N.C. buck taken on the ground w a bow 2 weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 538236



Nice one. You going to have him mounted?


----------



## stillhunter

I'm sure the guy who took it will have it on the wall.


----------



## stihl sawing

Got a small 7 point today, only pic I have.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Got a small 7 point today, only pic I have.
> 
> View attachment 538447


Back strap tonight!


----------



## LT100

I took this guy two weeks ago with my bow 35 miles south of Boston. He dressed out at 170 lbs. the landowner says he has a twin.


----------



## svk

My FIL's 13 and my 3. We both filled out opening morning. There aren't many deer around but we did well due to a combination of scouting and luck.


----------



## craddock

did a little bit of good today. 17>5 inch spread


----------



## amberg

Not a buck, but some good meat IMO. Pretty good size doe. Sorry for the bad pic. transferred from two phones.


----------



## rupedoggy




----------



## mortalitool

My first deer ever. Was pretty stoked to take a buck! small 8 pt basket.


----------



## stillhunter

A guy shot this one a few days ago but they never found it and he's pretty sure it's not dead. I'm sure he's heartbroken


----------



## amberg

stillhunter said:


> A guy shot this one a few days ago but they never found it and he's pretty sure it's not dead. I'm sure he's heartbroken
> 
> View attachment 543717
> 
> View attachment 543718



I guess he is. My hounds would run a wounded big buck sometimes for over 3 miles. Can you get a tracking dog to help find it. Damn nice rack!


----------



## stillhunter

amberg said:


> I guess he is. My hounds would run a wounded big buck sometimes for over 3 miles. Can you get a tracking dog to help find it. Damn nice rack!



They brought some beagles to the scene the next day but they lost the scant blood trail. We also had some light rain showers that day. Now they'e looking for buzzards. That's a whole lot of bone


----------



## svk

Yeah hope he didn't go to far and they find him.


----------



## Sepia

Wednesday afternoon opening week. Been on to him for 3 years now and finally sorted him out.


----------



## amberg

Got to warm yesterday to let him hang, we decided to go ahead and skin him out and stick him in the fridge. Not many of them big racks around here.


----------



## Sepia

Not too many big fellas around here either. That stuff in the background of my pic is where they live and they don't like to poke their nose out in daylight very often. We hunt in heavy bush - no farm fields in these parts, so scouting is a must, and lots of luck. You don't see near as many deer here, but it is a really fun challenge and there is nothing like being in the bush.


----------



## svk

CJ Brown said:


> Not too many big fellas around here either. That stuff in the background of my pic is where they live and they don't like to poke their nose out in daylight very often. We hunt in heavy bush - no farm fields in these parts, so scouting is a must, and lots of luck. You don't see near as many deer here, but it is a really fun challenge and there is nothing like being in the bush.


I agree. Love to hunt them eye to eye in the deep woods.


----------



## 72fj40

Here's plan C. Plan A and plan B are still walking around somewhere on the hillside. Pardon my finger. Compound bow


----------



## svk

72fj40 said:


> Here's plan C. Plan A and plan B are still walking around somewhere on the hillside. Pardon my finger. Compound bow View attachment 544791
> View attachment 544792


Congrats!


----------



## Sepia

72fj40 said:


> Here's plan C. Plan A and plan B are still walking around somewhere on the hillside. Pardon my finger. Compound bow View attachment 544791
> View attachment 544792


What happened to his fur? Were you dragging him backwards? Looks like he went half way through a snowblower lol.


----------



## stillhunter

CJ Brown said:


> What happened to his fur? Were you dragging him backwards? Looks like he went half way through a snowblower lol.



I'm no expert but it looks like he might have spent the night in the woods. A good idea if an evening bow shot deer is not found within 100 yrds or the shooter knows the shot was off a bit. Any bow shot deer I don't see or hear go down I wait at least 30 mins. to persue. Here in N.C. I can remember when you did not have to worry about coyotes chewing up the deer if you waited till tomorrow to track them down on a cold night and I recovered more than a few in the morning as opposed to pushing them to run much further and possibly never be found. I've also seen foxes and raccoons licking fresh blood trails. I think that might be why some dead deer are never found because the blood has been cleaned off the ground by the morning.


----------



## Sepia

Good info stillhunter. I don't bow hunt so I am not up on the finer points. When a deer has spent the night in the woods, how is the meat the next day?(as you said, assuming the coyotes haven't got to him)

BTW, looks like quite a few happy hunters this year judging by the pics. Congrats to you all, and enjoy those venison chops!


----------



## stillhunter

CJ Brown said:


> Good info stillhunter. I don't bow hunt so I am not up on the finer points. When a deer has spent the night in the woods, how is the meat the next day?(as you said, assuming the coyotes haven't got to him)
> 
> BTW, looks like quite a few happy hunters this year judging by the pics. Congrats to you all, and enjoy those venison chops!






Just fine w temps in the 40's or less, 60's or more and they'll swell up a bit but still fine to eat. I prefer to age the deer in the hide for 3-5 days if the weathers right I think it makes the meat more tender and tasty.


----------



## 72fj40

Thanks, 

I shot him right at sunset, with a about a 30 or 40 min of daylight left. I knew it was a good shot. At impact, he immediately went up into a heavy thicket and crashed seconds after the shot. I typically will wait for 30 or 45 minutes after any shot, b4 looking for sign. After about 30 min, i quietly snuck to where he was initially shot to find my arrow and bright red blood. I knew the thicket he was in and decided to wait another 20 min b4 I went in. He went about 15yds in and crashed. I had to drag him out of the thicket to field dress him. I moved him around so his head was up hill so gravity would help in the clean out. I'm sure he slide down the hill while working him up. That's probably when his hair got messed up. IDK. 

My brother and nephew shoot long bows, a couple of times we've had to track a deer the next morning, if they think a shot is questionable and the temp is right. As stillhunter said, the last thing you want to do is get their adrenaline up and push a injured deer.


----------



## stillhunter

That N.C. bruiser is still kickin, I imagine he'll be even bigger if he makes it to next season ..............


----------



## deerehunter

my November 17th buck with my new Ruger .450.


----------



## Sepia

Very nice - congrats!


----------



## deerehunter

Thanks. There were bigger bucks at the local buck pole but he was getting a lot of attention because everyone kept saying they had never seen a six point that big before. Had a nice older Vietnam vet ask me to take his picture with it at the pole. That kind of made my day.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift

svk said:


> My FIL's 13 and my 3. We both filled out opening morning. There aren't many deer around but we did well due to a combination of scouting and luck.
> 
> View attachment 540017


Where did you get that trailer? My neighbor used to make little atv trailers that looked just like that years ago. We had one for rock picking.


----------



## svk

wrx-snowdrift said:


> Where did you get that trailer? My neighbor used to make little atv trailers that looked just like that years ago. We had one for rock picking.


I'm 99 percent sure it's a Sears. Was bright red when new.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift

svk said:


> I'm 99 percent sure it's a Sears. Was bright red when new.


I was thinking it was maybe a small world and it was one of his. He sold a pile of them. Wouldn't surprise me if he "borrowed" sears' design


----------



## svk

wrx-snowdrift said:


> I was thinking it was maybe a small world and it was one of his. He sold a pile of them. Wouldn't surprise me if he "borrowed" sears' design


Most likely. The ones they are still selling are almost identical. This one is circa 1984. It was nearly trashed in the first 5 years by my dad then ended up buried in our garage until the last few years. When I dies I think I will have my welder buddy build a heavier one.


----------



## farmer steve

just got this pic from the landowner where i cut wood. it's his 16 year old nephew with his first buck/deer ever. he said this one has a twin. sorry about the extra blood. it was shot the last day of archery season 2016.


----------



## Sepia

farmer steve said:


> just got this pic from the landowner where i cut wood. it's his 16 year old nephew with his first buck/deer ever. he said this one has a twin. sorry about the extra blood. it was shot the last day of archery season 2016.View attachment 594034


Wow that's a beauty!


----------



## rupedoggy




----------



## stillhunter

farmer steve said:


> just got this pic from the landowner where i cut wood. it's his 16 year old nephew with his first buck/deer ever. he said this one has a twin. sorry about the extra blood. it was shot the last day of archery season 2016.View attachment 594034



that looks like a water buffalo


----------



## rupedoggy




----------



## stillhunter

Nephews 1st buck today !!
I'm proud of him.He's 20 and has only hunted a few times and that was years ago. I gave him some advice the morning of the hunt and he must have listened well. He heard the buck thrashing trees in the distance and heard him coming closer. The sun was going down when he finally glimpsed the buck @ 100 yrds or so. He put the scope on him while sitting in a ladder stand I put up this summer on a deer highway, 100 yds from the Cape Fear river. The buck was moving slowly and he worried darkness and legal time would not let him see/shoot it. Several times he was going to shoot but there were brush/limbs to shoot through and he did not take a shot. He finally got an open view of his shoulder and neck when he stopped to thrash another tree @ 30/40 yrds and he nailed him high in/behind the shoulder w a Barnes Spitfire TMZ fired from a CVA Accura. Those all copper TMZ bullets are amazing and I was surprised the deer went about 100 yrds after the shot after seeing the destroyed lungs and massive bruising on the exit side. Looked like a bomb went off in the deers chest.


----------



## 72fj40

I Shot this with a bow at the end of Oct 2017, in southern Ohio


----------



## stillhunter

72fj40 said:


> I Shot this with a bow at the end of Oct 2017, in southern OhioView attachment 613024
> View attachment 613025
> View attachment 613026



He's got a roman nose.


----------



## Sepia

Congratulations guys! Some nice deer up there. We actually got skunked during the rifle hunt this year. We had a cow and calf moose move onto the property between moose and deer seasons and that seemed to spook the deer out as we had nothing on our cams a week prior to the hunt, or during the hunt either. We had quite a few deer on the cams almost every day prior to that. Looks like the kids are eating McDonalds for the next year


----------



## rupedoggy




----------



## farmer steve

my 87 year old dads buck taken 11/27/17. looks like he was a fighter.


----------



## rupedoggy

Fighter all right. Just couldn't fight that 30-06. Mike


----------



## farmer steve

rupedoggy said:


> Fighter all right. Just couldn't fight that 30-06. Mike


pre 64 Winchester .270


----------



## rupedoggy

My next guess!


----------



## MechanicMatt

That's funny, I hunt with a pre 64 .30-06

Found it on a used rack, bought it and brought it to deer camp. My Uncle was amazed I listened all those years when he talked up the pre guns. Pops has a post 64, Uncle Mike had a post 64. But me....... I am the lucky owner of a pre


----------



## rupedoggy

I'm Grandpa Mike and my pre 64 is a .264 Win Mag!


----------



## VA 372xp

Hunting been hard for me here in central va, was sick during prime rut , i manged a 8 pointer at hunt club with 12 gauge , disease has hit some areas around here fairly hard.


----------



## VA 372xp

VA 372xp said:


> Hunting been hard for me here in central va, was sick during prime rut , i manged a 8 pointer at hunt club with 12 gauge , disease has hit some areas around here fairly hard.


----------



## rupedoggy

Nice one. Tip your hat out of the way next time.


----------

